# Turning pink??



## Squints (Jan 22, 2015)

My little girl is blue and white, but her white parts are turning pink, especially on her chin area under her beak and the top of her head. I read somewhere this could be from the red dye in toys? She had a little raffia ball that was red and a shredding braid that has red on it, but I don't think she plays with the red toys enough for this. Is there another logical cause?

We successfully gradually weaned her off the regular seed diet to the Roudybush nibles from our local bird store in the last month or so. Don't know if this has any relevance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Roudybush nibbles she's on has nothing to do with the color change.

The pink would either be from the red dye on her toys or from a pink colored mineral block in her cage. :wave:*


----------



## Squints (Jan 22, 2015)

I assume this is nothing to worry about then? Will it fade back to white if we take the red toys away? Or after the molt will it come back in white? 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, with molting she will replace all those feathers, but that could take sometime. You could provide her bath and she can take a bath, water could wash off the dye as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is nothing to be concerned about and I think she looks quite fashionable with her pink feather-do! *


----------



## Squints (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it's pretty cute also. Just curious really. She's taken a couple baths since and it's on there for good it seems. At least it's a cute color to match her personality.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

yeah Cloud got pinkish dye on his tail feathers close to the butt when he dipped himself into water and went and sit on a toy which was water soluble painted and it did not go away after taking baths, after his first molt pink feathers got replaced back with white ones.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

I had a yellow and pink mineral block some time ago when Nutmeg was still alive -- she got into that and well, let's just say, she was rockin' the color scheme for a while.


----------

